# Libreoffice 5 for PowerPC64



## Curtis Hamilton (Dec 27, 2016)

In reference to my previous post in this forum, I've added a new patch set for Libreoffice 5.  Those interested can find the patches at the below URL.

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=200020


----------

